# holographic wings on lures



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone here rig their lures with holographic wings? If so is it worth the effort? I've been thinking about rigging up a few lures, but i'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Do it!!!! And then show me how you did it. I make my own heads and skirt them myself, I have seen alot of lure makers that add them to their skirts. Most of them are Hawaiian fisherman who use them as additional flash and/or to cover the eyes on some skirts. They say that it can mimic flying fish that most every palagic fish eat. Post pics of what you do with the holographic wings. Good luck.


Joe


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

absolutely, it adds some flash and takes NO time to put them on. i use wtp tape and back it with clear packaging tape, cut out the shape and tie them on, easy as that. you can use any color under the rainbow of course, but i prefer the holographic scale pattern or silver mirror. the only problem you might have is if your lures are not skirted with the right size skirt and have "hips" where the lure head ends and the skirts begin, this will cause the wings to flare out and not lay right, also affecting the way the lure runs. good luck.

catch 'em up -


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I tie them in under the top skirt and they perform just fine. They certainly seem to make a difference on tuna, especially on my smaller skirts.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Those lures look just like what i'm going for. I'll give it a shot in the next few weeks to see how it goes. Justin, what lures are those?


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

top to bottom: "brutus", "ursa", & "19".

good luck and catch 'em up -


----------

